# 'Grammas for Ganja' advocates marijuana to be accepted in workforce



## FruityBud (Mar 5, 2011)

A group called "Grammas For Ganja" is fighting to not only have marijuana legalized but for users to be a part of the workforce without the fear of getting fired.

Jeanne Black-Ferguson, 70, is not your typical grandma. She is front and center in the fight, not for herself, but for her grandkids.

"I think when Washington legalizes cannibas across the board we will become one of the wealthiest states in America!" she said. "If one in five are going to be impacted by the criminal justice system for cannibus which one of my five [grandchildren] will be? I already know two of them that are using the plant!"

Black-Ferguson thinks they should be able to use it and get a job. The issue however, it's not that simple.

"I've gone on four interviews in the past two weeks," says Maggie, who did want to give us her last name.

Maggie uses marijuana to ease the pain of a brain tumor. Her doctor's note means nothing to most employers.

"Three out of the four required a drug test and unfortunately I had to decline," she said.

Employment attorney Tim O'Connell says no other state in the country has given employment provisions for medical marijuana users, Washington should be no exception.

"If we put employers in this position not only are they going to have to deal with someone impaired in the work force, they'd be looking at years of litigation," said O'Connell. 

Black-Ferguson is not deterred, and said she'll keep fighting for medical users and others too.

The Washington Supreme Court is now deliberating a case involving a Bremerton woman authorized to use medical marijuana who fired for failing a drug test. The courts decision could define medical marijuana use as a disability which would protect users from being fired.

*hxxp://tinyurl.com/5uq2dua*


----------



## niteshft (Mar 6, 2011)

When patients are using mmj they should be automaticly protected by federal law with the protection of personal medical information and tests should be shown as undetermined, imo.


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't "get it".... we can take a video with our cell phone, and have it published on the internet in seconds, can find a missing car or individual via satelite/gps, have unmanned aircraft that can target specific targets at great distance, ect. ect... but yet to develop a test that will determine if I smoked 8 minutes ago, or 8 days ago...:confused2:


----------



## Hick (Mar 6, 2011)

AZ is addressing the issue in a 'good' way..IMO (note bold)


> 1. The allowable amount of marijuana for patients and caregivers is 2.5 ounces.
> 2. IF a patient or caregiver is allowed to cultivate, the limit is 12 plants that must be grown in an &#8220;enclosed, locked facility&#8221;, defined as &#8220;closet, room, greenhouse, or other enclosed area&#8221;.
> 3. Qualifying conditions: cancer, glaucoma, HIV/AIDS, hepatitis C, ALS (Lou Gehrig&#8217;s), Crohn&#8217;s, Alzheimer&#8217;s, cachexia or wasting syndrome, severe and chronic pain, severe nausea, seizures (like epilespy), and severe and persistent spasms (like multiple sclerosis).
> 4. Caregivers must be 21 years old and pass criminal background check for certain felonies.
> ...


----------



## Mutt (Mar 6, 2011)

> but yet to develop a test that will determine if I smoked 8 minutes ago, or 8 days ago...:confused2:



Swab test can get it within 8hrs to a day. 


> These tests are usually effective only at diagnosing drug use in the  past 24 hours, and will not normally reveal any use before that time.



I think swab test is the only right way to test for lets say DUI or worker's comp situation. To determine if they were under the influence at that time.
hXXp://www.ehow.com/about_5045966_saliva-swab-drug-testing.html


----------



## cubby (Mar 6, 2011)

Arizona seems to have a well thought out and fair proposal there. They will however need to address the workplace exemption rules a bit further, thier proposal will never fly when safety becomes an issue. Insurance companies will never relent when it comes to things like driving a truck, using power tools, dispensing medication, childcare/teaching, ect. 
When Legislatures are forced to decide between big money insurance and common sence citizenry........big money is always the big winner.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 6, 2011)

Having to be outside the 25 mile zone to qualify growing your own rubs me the wrong way. Dispensarys charge way more than street price around here.


----------

